

Looking for co-founder ; "SALES/MARKETING". - mrkmcknz

Hi hackers,<p>I'm working on a project at the moment with an external/freelance 'designer' and a co founder 'hacker'.<p>We're looking to branch out and bring in someone who is a prolific salesman and understands finance.<p>We're pre-beta, unfunded (well financed via myself), young and short sighted perhaps. However we are ambitious, smart and believe in the pain point we are trying to solve.<p>Please email me if you would like to get on board and have a Skype conversation to see if we could all work together as that is the most important factor.<p>P.S Hackers and designers are just as welcome, we just feel sales/marketing would be an ideal fit to our needs.<p>P.S.S Must apologise for the somewhat arrogant/ignorant first title. We fully respect sales/marketing guys hence why we are looking for one to join us as a co founder.
======
thenextcorner
Do you really think a title like that would attract high quality Sales &
Marketing talent. The title indicates you have nothing but disrespect for
sales and marketing, and in your vocabulary it's probably a dirty word.

The market for great analytical marketeers who know finance as well is just
booming. You should be lucky if you get good people to react on this thread,
let alone hire a great person who can help you build a great company.

You might be young and short sighted. That is not an excuse to talk little
about the skills you need to build your company!

~~~
mrkmcknz
I apologise if that is the view that was put across. It is not what I/we
intended but just thought it was unique considering 90% of the co founder
requests on here are for technical based people.

I 100% regret the title in hindsight with the point you made.

~~~
thenextcorner
point taken. I thought you didn't mean it THAT way, however, writing something
in a short space like a title can come across completely different than when
you say something.

Good luck with your startup, I'm rooting for all entrepreneurs!

------
zacharycohn
You should probably talk about the pain point you're trying to solve... or at
least the industry.

